# Shocking Mass Child Sacrifice Discovered



## Billy_Kinetta

But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.

Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Billy_Kinetta said:


> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest





Billy_Kinetta said:


> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest



Who would have guessed ancient Peru was democrat


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would have guessed ancient Peru was democrat
Click to expand...

Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would have guessed ancient Peru was democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
Click to expand...


^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder


----------



## OldLady

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would have guessed ancient Peru was democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
Click to expand...

Bull.
There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I wasn't there. What if they had Leprosy or something?


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest


I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
Shit.
Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?


----------



## OldLady

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would have guessed ancient Peru was democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
Click to expand...

Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
Feel better now?


----------



## Marion Morrison

REowr! Out b4 the claws come out.


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have guessed ancient Peru was democrat
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
Click to expand...

Well, you know....one can claim to love children.   Just like one can claim to be female.....just like one can claim to be straight.   Right, Mal?


----------



## OldLady

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GFY old hag, I work with an outreach and I'm here to tell you all the other outreaches out there? Not a one is from the left
> 
> You need to step off old hag, you're a nothing,learn it
Click to expand...

A SECOND reason to name you the kindest most generous conservative on the planet.  Can I have your autograph?


----------



## OldLady

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know....one can claim to love children.   Just like one can claim to be female.....just like one can claim to be straight.   Right, Mal?
Click to expand...

Mal didn't make Sassy.  She's her own stinkin kettle of fish.


----------



## OldLady

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GFY old hag, I work with an outreach and I'm here to tell you all the other outreaches out there? Not a one is from the left
> 
> You need to step off old hag, you're a nothing,learn it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A SECOND reason to name you the kindest most generous conservative on the planet.  Can I have your autograph?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said hag, you're all mouth, and you constantly get it pointed out to you ,,,,but alas the derp you are you don't realize it.
Click to expand...


Sassy, the bitchiest saint I ever did meet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
> Shit.
> Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?
Click to expand...


*"I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google."*

It did the same to me.


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know....one can claim to love children.   Just like one can claim to be female.....just like one can claim to be straight.   Right, Mal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mal didn't make Sassy.  She's her own stinkin kettle of fish.
Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure....and I'm not the only one to make some connections.  Remember (if you knew "him") he had a 15 year old girl sock here once.   And look at their join dates......but, be that at it may, catfishing be catfishing.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> REowr! Out b4 the claws come out.


How long before all this trolling gets pulled down and I get spanked.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know....one can claim to love children.   Just like one can claim to be female.....just like one can claim to be straight.   Right, Mal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete the faux veteran chimes in with this?ROFLMAO
Click to expand...

Another similarity to Mal's posting style.   The evidence piles up.....


----------



## Moonglow

Many ancient societies left newborns to die from exposure..or bashed heads into stones.... For reasons that we know not on a personal level...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
> Shit.
> Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?
Click to expand...


Cutting out a sick child's heart is generally not an accepted cure for anything.


----------



## bodecea

Moonglow said:


> Many ancient societies left newborns to die from exposure..or bashed heads into stones.... For reasons that we know not on a personal level...


The Spartans for example.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> REowr! Out b4 the claws come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long before all this trolling gets pulled down and I get spanked.
Click to expand...

How soon do you want to get spanked?


----------



## Moonglow

Many ancient societies had human sacrifice and children were the victims because kids were considered a burden on societies along with women..The other target for human sacrifice in ancient societies...


----------



## there4eyeM

That's nothing. The U.S. sacrificed almost 60,000 young Americans and countless Vietnamese to....what?


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> Many ancient societies left newborns to die from exposure..or bashed heads into stones.... For reasons that we know not on a personal level...


If the child was deformed.  What are the chances that 150 kids at once were born deformed?  Damn, I wish I could read that article and get some details.


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> REowr! Out b4 the claws come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long before all this trolling gets pulled down and I get spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How soon do you want to get spanked?
Click to expand...

If it hasn't happened by 3, I'll call ya.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> REowr! Out b4 the claws come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long before all this trolling gets pulled down and I get spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How soon do you want to get spanked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it hasn't happened by 3, I'll call ya.
Click to expand...

Well ok, just gonna wait until they trip over it...


----------



## Marion Morrison

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they were Rightwingers....killed the kids after they were born.....we all know rightwingers don't care about post-partum kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Pete is spewing garbage. The right does far more for this nation's poor children then the left ever will. Hell the left kills the poor things in the womb and expects the right to take care of the ones they fail to murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> There are many generous and kind people in the world and it has nothing to do with politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many did you adopt, hag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Sassy, if one is to believe all your stories, let's give you a big pat on the back as the MOST GENEROUS KIND PERSON on the planet.
> Feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know....one can claim to love children.   Just like one can claim to be female.....just like one can claim to be straight.   Right, Mal?
Click to expand...


Oh, ok
@
*MordechaiGoodbud*


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
> Shit.
> Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cutting out a sick child's heart is generally not an accepted cure for anything.
Click to expand...

Well since your article link doesn't work, I'm in the dark here.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
> Shit.
> Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cutting out a sick child's heart is generally not an accepted cure for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since your article link doesn't work, I'm in the dark here.
Click to expand...


Link works fine.  If Google is rejecting you, throw something at them.  Here's the add.  Delete the space.

htt     ps://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/04/mass-child-human-animal-sacrifice-peru-chimu-science/


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
> Shit.
> Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cutting out a sick child's heart is generally not an accepted cure for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since your article link doesn't work, I'm in the dark here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link works fine.  If Google is rejecting you, throw something at them.  Here's the add.  Delete the space.
> 
> htt     ps://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/04/mass-child-human-animal-sacrifice-peru-chimu-science/
Click to expand...

I don't know what's up with that, but I just tried your new link and it is still booting me off Google before I can scroll into the article.
Maybe you could copy and paste it for us?  Or I'll just give up, one or the other.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in comparison to modern everyday abortion.  Some hospitals probably do this in a week.
> 
> Exclusive: Ancient Mass Child Sacrifice May Be World's Largest
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to look at this article, but every time I tried to scroll on it, it booted me off Google.
> Shit.
> Maybe the kids were sick?  Epidemic?  Or the first born in a village where it was predicted a King had been born?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cutting out a sick child's heart is generally not an accepted cure for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since your article link doesn't work, I'm in the dark here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link works fine.  If Google is rejecting you, throw something at them.  Here's the add.  Delete the space.
> 
> htt     ps://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/04/mass-child-human-animal-sacrifice-peru-chimu-science/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what's up with that, but I just tried your new link and it is still booting me off Google before I can scroll into the article.
> Maybe you could copy and paste it for us?  Or I'll just give up, one or the other.
Click to expand...


It's very long.  If you're using a proxy, turn it off.

First paragraphs -

Evidence for the largest single incident of mass child sacrifice in the Americas— and likely in world history—has been discovered on Peru's northern coast, archaeologists tell National Geographic.

More than 140 children and 200 young llamas appear to have been ritually sacrificed in an event that took place some 550 years ago on a wind-swept bluff overlooking the Pacific Ocean, in the shadow of what was then the sprawling capital of the Chimú Empire.

Scientific investigations by the international, interdisciplinary team, led by Gabriel Prieto of the Universidad Nacional de Trujillo and John Verano of Tulane University, are ongoing. The work is supported by grants from the National Geographic Society.

While incidents of human sacrifice among the Aztec, Maya, and Inca have been recorded in colonial-era Spanish chronicles and documented in modern scientific excavations, the discovery of a large-scale child sacrifice event in the little-known pre-Columbian Chimú civilization is unprecedented in the Americas—if not in the entire world.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Stumbled across this Daily Mail version.

Archaeologists probe Peru site of largest known mass child sacrifice | Daily Mail Online


----------

